# Oh no I should wear my glasses when reading recipes - Skeeter Pee



## NSwiner (Apr 15, 2010)

I can't believe I screwed this up I just realized I should have put 16 cups of sugar not 6 cups in my Skeeter Pee . Probably reading it without my glasses again  .But the Sg level was fine so I didn't even realize it until now .I have already stablized it so it's too late now for this batch .It's my first time making it so I have nothing to compare it to so I know if it turns out alright .Well guess I'll have to get right on that tomorrow & start another but i don't have a slurry to use .


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats quite an extreme difference there so something is either very wrong with the recipe or when you copied it, what is the stated sg and what did you have?


----------



## NSwiner (Apr 15, 2010)

When I mixed the sugar & juice it was SG - 1.070 . I did mix the sugar & water to desolve the sugar first like it said .I used a Mezza Luna by WE for the slurry ,I just realized i didn't take a SG reading when I added it so maybe it was high in sugar and that's why the other times the SG readings were ok . Doesn't taste real weird or anything .Maybe the lemon juice I used didn't need all the sugar , I don't know !!!!!


----------



## Julie (Apr 15, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> I can't believe I screwed this up I just realized I should have put 16 cups of sugar not 6 cups in my Skeeter Pee . Probably reading it without my glasses again  .But the Sg level was fine so I didn't even realize it until now .I have already stablized it so it's too late now for this batch .It's my first time making it so I have nothing to compare it to so I know if it turns out alright .Well guess I'll have to get right on that tomorrow & start another but i don't have a slurry to use .



Oh Darlene, 

You better make sure you where your glasses from now on, LOL the recipe says "7 lbs or 16 cups of sugar" I would think you would have a very low alcohol. Did you take an sg? I hope you understand what this means? You now have to drink a bottle a night to get rid of this stuff


----------



## NSwiner (Apr 15, 2010)

I think thats a good idea Julie especially if I put it in 750 ml bottles lol . Seriously though that's why I didn't even notice until I read a post somewhere else when the guy was asking about the sugar amount .Thought he was crazy turns out it was me lol . I went by the SG reading and not the amount of sugar so much when I was mixing it up .Before I stablized & back sweetened it was SG - .994 then after sweetening it went up to SG - 1.018 .

I remember thinking I thought I would use more sugar then I did .


----------



## Julie (Apr 15, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> I think thats a good idea Julie especially if I put it in 750 ml bottles lol . Seriously though that's why I didn't even notice until I read a post somewhere else when the guy was asking about the sugar amount .Thought he was crazy turns out it was me lol . I went by the SG reading and not the amount of sugar so much when I was mixing it up .Before I stablized & back sweetened it was SG - .994 then after sweetening it went up to SG - 1.018 .
> 
> I remember thinking I thought I would use more sugar then I did .



I know a lot of people put sp in beer bottles but I have always put mind in 750's, it goes fast enough!


----------



## millwright01 (Apr 15, 2010)

By doing that did you just make a low alc. drink that still tastes good or is it not good. As a newie I wondered if adding a bit less sugar would just bring down alc. or if it would ruin the end product, since it is sweetened at the end anyhow. Would like to know as \i thought about trying to bring down alc.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 15, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> I can't believe I screwed this up I just realized I should have put 16 cups of sugar not 6 cups in my Skeeter Pee . Probably reading it without my glasses again  .But the Sg level was fine so I didn't even realize it until now .I have already stablized it so it's too late now for this batch .It's my first time making it so I have nothing to compare it to so I know if it turns out alright .Well guess I'll have to get right on that tomorrow & start another but i don't have a slurry to use .



Darlene,
If your SG hit 1.070, you must have put the 16 cups in. Either that or you have really big cups. If you used unsweetened lemon juice, it wouldn't account for the difference, and the slurry, unless it was a syrup, also wouldn't bring your SG up to 1.070. The 6 cups would be the amount added after ferment to sweeten the finished product. 

Unless you read the hydrometer wrong. Is there a chance the hydrometer read 1.007 instead of 1.070? If that's the case, your Skeeter Pee only has about 1% alcohol and your ferment should have been light and quick.


----------

